# How often should you replace your desktop computer?



## wonderboy1953

I already know that the answer is, it depends.

I want to get down to finer details. For example, would it pay to stick with your computer for 5 years? 10 years? or when it breaks down (how long does it take for the average computer to break down?)

If you don't build the computer yourself, would it pay to get someone to fix it or would you be better off trading it in or getting a new one altogether? And what about getting a warranty?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

My average is about 2 years, but that's kinda because I "had to". My first own computer I had for ~2.5 years (with an AMD K6-2 and the maddest GeForce 2 MX), but then we moved to Australia and I couldn't drag the beast to the other side of the world (my parents wouldn't have let me if I tried). Next one, ancient machine in my sig, I used as my full-time desktop for another ~2.5 years, but Win98 just wasn't cutting it for school wark, so I got myself a cheap Presario laptop which I essentially used as a desktop. That computer lasted a little over a year and a half and then it simply died without a warning in true traditional Compaq style. Then I got the Studio 17 in my sig to replace it (I'm using it as a desktop), and it's nearing 2 years of service and has given no indication that it's going to die so far. The dual-core is plenty powerful, though, so I'm probably going to retire it around 2013-2014 without ever upgrading it.

And I think warranties are bollocks. I rarely have a reason to upgrade, so the computer dying at very least gives me an excuse. And no, don't get it fixed if you can't do it yourself. It's going to be a waste of money.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I built my first desktop in I think 2006/2007. By the time I had built it, it was already out of date (Socket 939 Athlon 64 X2). I fully replaced it in June of 2010 with the one in my sig (Though it was only a 555BE, not the 965BE I have now). My old computer is now the HTPC.

Working as a computer service tech I've learned if it still runs fast after a HDD wipe and Windows reload, it's still a decent computer, and I push that at customers; especially since we make more money off service than refurbished/new computer sales.


----------



## tremmor

wonderboy1953 said:


> I already know that the answer is, it depends.
> 
> I want to get down to finer details. For example, would it pay to stick with your computer for 5 years? 10 years? or when it breaks down (how long does it take for the average computer to break down?)
> 
> If you don't build the computer yourself, would it pay to get someone to fix it or would you be better off trading it in or getting a new one altogether? And what about getting a warranty?



If it works for me and meets my needs i use. I would say for me about 6yrs. 
Pretty much work without many issues. 

I do not build now or have not in years and out of the loop. I know a Intel rep builder. has a good program and fair. If i buy motherboard or cpu the warranty is 2 yrs. Him, its 5yrs. 

I can usually figure it out how to fix it and software working. never bought warranty before. Ive never sold a computer i didn't want. Always give away to grand kids or and family. they know who to ask. have many parts i wont use now. Neighbors with cables, hardware and give away constant. They always give me there's too. computers etc.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Well, imo you should replace it depending on your needs. If you're a programmer and need more processing power for compilation, you'll need/want to replace your computer more often, probably every 18 months.

If you're a gamer, then possibly every 3-5 years, depending on how upgradeable your components are.

But if you're an average PC user who only browses the web, checks email and watches the occasional movie, then your PC will last you a good 6-10 years.


----------



## jamesd1981

it really all depends on your own needs or wants, there isn`t really a timescale it depends how quickly new hardware standards come out and how up to date you want to be, i replace my desktop anywhere between 1 and 2 years but thats a personal choice because i always want the newest gear, but for a more casual user, you could easily get 5 years out a pc, if you look after it.


----------



## tremmor

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well, imo you should replace it depending on your needs. If you're a programmer and need more processing power for compilation, you'll need/want to replace your computer more often, probably every 18 months.
> 
> If you're a gamer, then possibly every 3-5 years, depending on how upgradeable your components are.
> 
> But if you're an average PC user who only browses the web, checks email and watches the occasional movie, then your PC will last you a good 6-10 years.



agree with that too. 6 to 10 yrs. with all the computers in the house for wife, me and grand kids. i have older computers also. i try not to fall behind to far. 
If my wife's computer breaks and not worth the fix she will get mine. I will get the new one. thats the law.
and she could care less. get me one.


----------



## zombine210

i've never had a computer that broke down on me to the point that i had to replace it.
i still have my pentium 3 machine from way back when and it still works pretty good.

i don't understand how everybody says you gotta replace a machine every 3 or 5 years. that's the dumbest thing ever, that's what apple products are based on.

a well maintained pc can be upgraded to run current software, if needed. do you really really need office 2010 or can you get by with 2003?  no professor i ever had ever gave me a bad grade for using old software to write a paper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

zombine210 said:


> i've never had a computer that broke down on me to the point that i had to replace it.
> i still have my pentium 3 machine from way back when and it still works pretty good.
> 
> i don't understand how everybody says you gotta replace a machine every 3 or 5 years. that's the dumbest thing ever, that's what apple products are based on.
> 
> a well maintained pc can be upgraded to run current software, if needed. do you really really need office 2010 or can you get by with 2003?  no professor i ever had ever gave me a bad grade for using old software to write a paper.



Agreed. My family computer is still our Gateway E-Series purchased in 2004. It's got a 3.2Ghz P4. With a reload and 1.5GB of RAM it does just what my parents need it to - almost nothing.

Though we did stick a Radeon 9550 Pro in it back when I was playing games on it. It ran Doom 3 like butter.


----------



## tremmor

voyagerfan99
Doom please. Doom 3 and i never got through the 1st doom.
not a gamer and never will be. i could never figure it out how.
i could not play these new games. maybe if a kid in me i might. but won't happen.
too late.


----------

